# Layout Track plans needed



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

HI everyone.

Got my stuff running on a 4 x 9 table with 18R curves I am thinking to add a foot to the table and make it a 5 X 9 with 22R curves and I am seeking track plans for that, everything I come up with looks cool in my mind but actually sucks. When I get it on the table I get bored, I want a twice around or even three times around with inclines and some switching ability with side tracks to keep spare trains on. When I want to change from this train to that I just want to back one onto a siding and use the other or something. like I said in my mind things look cool
I need help


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Layout*

If you are a subscriber to model railroader you have access to all of the layouts they have published and is a very large library of all scLes


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You can buy books of track plans -- just be careful of ones sold by track manufacturers, because they're more concerned with selling track than creating interesting layouts.

That said, I agree with Viperjim: subscribe to Model Railroader, get into their Track Plan Database, and just browse. Model Railroad Hobbyist, a free online-only magazine, also publishes track plans from time to time, although I don't think they maintain a library of searchable ones the way MR does.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you are running DCC, consider a single track main with 2 or 3 passing
sidings so you can run 2 trains in opposite directions at the same time.
The necessary stop in a siding for one to let the other train pass gives you 
real operating duties. 

You would do well have a nice yard with 4 or 5 tracks, and several
industry spurs to give your switcher places to drop and pick up cars.

With all that, you would build a train, not just pull it out of a siding
or yard track. Then break it when you've done for the session.

Don


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Model railroader Magazine has unlocked their website for 5 days starting yesterday. I jumped right on and went right to their layout thing and could find nothing there for a 5 x 9 table top. perhaps I am looking at the wrong place on their website, any thoughts????


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, my first though is that 5x9 isn't a great size for a tabletop layout. It isn't a standard board size, the width causes reach problems for most people, and it's a very inefficient use of space. For this reason, i think it unlikely that you will find a canned track plan in that size.

I'm assuming that you went to the "track plan database" section and used the search function.

The MR database is more of a source of inspiration than a ready-to-build plan.


----------

